# adsl-start time out..

## sonnig

bin grad am gentoo installen und wollte adsl-setup + -start wie in gewohnter weise ausführen..jedoch timed das irgendwie aus..

wenn ich von der cd boote geht normal alles.

im kernel hab ich die PPP optionen auch angestellt.

eth0 (die dsl-karte) is auch richtig konfiguriert und wird auch erkannt.

ich weiss nun einfach nicht mehr weiter :/

problem ist auch das ifconfig kein ppp0 anzeigt wenn ich adsl-start mache.

uuund..wenn ich lsmod eingebe sind nur ppp_async und ppp_sync geladen..da _sollte_ eigentlich noch ppp_generic stehen (glaub ich) ..tuts aber auch nich. (habs im kernel sowohl als Modul als auch als fest eingebunden probiert - benutze normalerweise das "*")

nun seid ihr gefragt :/

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Was heißt denn heutzutage:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jedoch timed das irgendwie aus
> 
> 

 

???

Bitte relevante Fehlermeldungen posten.

Thomas

----------

## goom

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Was heißt denn heutzutage:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Ich geh mal stark von adsl-start PUNKTPUNKTSTERNODERSO _timed out_

aus...

----------

## sonnig

fehler gelöst..es war eth1 statt eth0 (wie auf der CD)..

naja..manchmal kanns so einfach sein :/Last edited by sonnig on Wed Mar 17, 2004 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## equinox0r

wird net.ppp0 automatisch beim booten geladen?

schau mal in ifconfig nach .. wenn nicht probier dem mal mit ifconfig ppp0 up.. um das dann dauerhaft zu laden schau dich mal bei rc-update um  :Wink: 

----------

## kostja

Hi Leute!

Ich hab selbiges Problem, jedoch scheint die Lösung bei mir nicht so ganz einfach zu sein, wie oben.

Ich habe installiert:

```

*  net-dialup/ppp

      Latest version available: 2.4.1-r14

      Latest version installed: 2.4.1-r14

*  net-dialup/rp-pppoe

      Latest version available: 3.5

      Latest version installed: 3.5

```

Im Kernel habe ich:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                    
> 
>   │ │        [ ]   PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                   
> ...

 

ifconfig liefert:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:10:A7:13:D0:2C
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

Das DSL-Modem blinkt zwar auf, aber es kommt ständig ein TIMED OUT!

Ich weiß keinen Rat mehr, bitte helft!

mfG KonstantinLast edited by kostja on Wed May 26, 2004 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kostja

Hab eben ein 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rc-update add net.ppp0 default 
> 
> 

 

probiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert.

----------

## mo-ca

```
<*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

│ │ [ ] PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)

│ │ [ ] PPP filtering

│ │ <*> PPP support for async serial ports

│ │ < > PPP support for sync tty ports
```

mach den sync tty ports noch mit rein. habe ich gelsen, dass es besser sei  :Wink: 

eth0 ist dein ppp0 (oder solls werden) ?

wenn ja, warum kann das dann schon senden und empfangen, wenns keinen connect gibt ?

mach mal 

```
 pppoe -I eth0 -A
```

 udn poste das ergebnis

----------

## kostja

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <*> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support
> 
> ...

 

Werde ich mal versuchen.

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0 ist dein ppp0 (oder solls werden) ?
> 
> 

 

Genau!

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ja, warum kann das dann schon senden und empfangen, wenns keinen connect gibt ?
> 
> mach mal 
> ...

 

Weil ich dies unter Knoppix im chroot aufgerufen und dann ins Forum einfach kopiert habe, ohne es mir zu überlegen. Wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass nur eth0 und lo vorhanden ist, aber kein ppp0. Die Netzwerkkarte, sprich eth0 funktioniert jedoch einbahn frei, da das Modem sonst nicht reagieren würde.

----------

## mo-ca

ok hatte mich wie gesagt nur gewundert, weil da bei RX und TX schon was stand. das TX müsste 0 sein, wenn es kein signal bei dsl gibt.

die ausgabe wäre noch hilfreich, dann wissen wir, ob der dsl-kontakt gefunden wird.

----------

## kostja

Hab jetzt "PPP support for sync tty ports" in den Kernel kompiliert.

Das sagt pppoe:

```

root@kostja kostja # pppoe -I eth0 -A

Access-Concentrator: NBGX13-erx

Got a cookie: 65 5b 06 ef 8e 01 20 3e 29 d2 1a a2 fc 70 7d 2d

AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:90:1a:40:05:28

----------------------------------------------

```

mfG Konstantin

----------

## mo-ca

ok dann wissen wir jetzt folgendes:

1) das device stimmt

2) verbindung zum modem steht und geht

3) dein dsl ist fast eingerichtet   :Cool: 

oder gehts schon ?

wenn nicht, dann schau dir deinen pppoe.conf und deine pap-secrets nochmal an. vllt is da ein tippfehler

----------

## kostja

Nein es geht immer noch nicht! Kann auch nicht, da kein ppp0 vorhanden ist. Tippfehler sind ausgeschlossen.

----------

## mo-ca

ok dann suchen wir mal weiter fehler ...

führ mal 

```
adsl-connect
```

anstatt adsl-start aus und ließ was da kommt.

wenn ppp0 nicht exisitert, müsste ein 

```
mknod /dev/ppp0 c 108 0
```

 helfen (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, mal in der man nachsehen [habe nur gerade kein linux hier])

alle ausgaben von adsl-connect vllt mal in eine datei loggen (einfach bevor dus ausführt script eingeben und am ende exit, schon haste ne typescript, die du hier pasten kannst), dann haben wirs leichter

----------

## kostja

adsl-connect:

```

root@kostja kostja # adsl-connect

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 16: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 17: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 18: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 20: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 21: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 22: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 25: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 26: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 29: ipchains: command not found

/usr/sbin/adsl-connect: line 32: ipchains: command not found

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 5714: Input/output error

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 5718: Input/output error

usw. scheinbar bis in alle Unendlichkeit...

```

mknod hat nix geholfen...

----------

## mo-ca

jo das kenn ich (hatte ich auch schonmal) ...

du hast sicher nen 2.6er, oder?

nun gut, das einfachste ist folgendes: rp-pppoe UND iptables neuinstallen.

dann müsstes gehen (du hast sicher während der install schon das rp-pppoe und iptables fürs system installiert)

----------

## kostja

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> jo das kenn ich (hatte ich auch schonmal) ...
> 
> du hast sicher nen 2.6er, oder?
> 
> 

 

Ja.

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nun gut, das einfachste ist folgendes: rp-pppoe UND iptables neuinstallen.
> 
> dann müsstes gehen (du hast sicher während der install schon das rp-pppoe und iptables fürs system installiert)

 

iptables hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht dauf, aber ich probier Deinen Tipp gleich mal aus.

----------

## kostja

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Es hat sich nix getan.

Könnte es vielleicht doch am Kernel liegen? Es hat ja schon einmal mit dem genkernel funktioniert!

mfG Konstantin

----------

## Quotenjunkie

also bei mir siehts im kernel so aus und es geht 

 <M> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                 │ │

  │ │           [*]   PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL)                │ │

  │ │           <M>   PPP support for async serial ports                  │ │

  │ │           <M>   PPP support for sync tty ports                      │ │

  │ │           <M>   PPP Deflate compression                             │ │

  │ │           <M>   PPP BSD-Compress compression                        │ │

  │ │           <M>   PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL)      

und als dns server 194.25.0.69

----------

## mo-ca

bei mir siehts im kernel so aus:

```
CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

```

damit gehts.

was mir gerade auffällt: 

```
NBGX13-erx
```

 kam bei dir raus, was hast du für ne leitung ? normales tdsl ?

der rest der aussage stimmt (mal zum vergleich meine)

```
Access-Concentrator: DREX11-erx

Got a cookie: a6 c0 64 18 8f 36 73 4d 83 c7 be c4 71 75 3c dd

AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:90:1a:40:1d:29

--------------------------------------------------

```

 nicht dass du gar nicht mit dem pppoe ins netz musst, sondern ein anderes protokoll brauchst

----------

## kostja

Im Kernel (2.6.5-r1) siehts bei mir also genau so aus wie bei mo-ca, daran wirds dann wohl nicht liegen. Ich habe normales T-DSL und es hat ja schon mal funktioniert mich mit pppoe, sprich adsl-start, ins Internet einzuwählen.Kennt irgendjemand eine erklärung, warum mir ifconfig kein ppp0 ausspuckt?

Hab eben einen interessanten Link gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47006&highlight=adsl+timed+out

Meint ihr das könnte sein, obwohl es schon einmal funktioniert hat?

mfG Konstantin

----------

## mo-ca

also so auf anhieb erkenne ich keinen groben fehler, den wir übersehen hätten. ( vielleicht noch zu früh   :Rolling Eyes:  )

1) deinen zugang zu t-online o.ä haste ja sicher richtig eingerichtet (mit mitbenutzernr.)

2) das ppp0 haste ja im /dev/ erstellt

3) kernel is ja richitg

4) netzwerkkarte scheint ja zu gehen, dsl liegt auch an

also langsam wirds schwierig ..

ist das die 2004.1 ?

versuche mal nen anderen kernel zu booten, ansonsten weiß ich auch nix mehr ...

vllt fällt mir ja noch was ein ..

----------

## kostja

Es geht endlich wieder!

Ich habe die PPP-Unterstützung als Module eingepackt und das Problem ist somit gelöst. Ich wüsste zwar gerne, warum das so ist, aber Hauptsache: Es geht wieder!

Vielen Dank!

mfG Konstantin

----------

